# SD card question



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you put a book on the SD card then put it on another Kindle?  
I'm sure Amazon would not allow that loop hole, but I was wondering if anyone has tried that.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Only if it's a book you got from somewhere else ie: manybooks, gutenberg etc.  If it's from Amazon then it can only be read on the Kindle that the copy is registered to.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> Can you put a book on the SD card then put it on another Kindle?
> I'm sure Amazon would not allow that loop hole, but I was wondering if anyone has tried that.


There's no loophole. It won't work.

L


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Shoot!


----------



## Betsyam (Nov 12, 2008)

How do you put a book on the card?  I'd like to put the books that I've already read on the card to get them out of the way.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

You need to go to the content manager.  There is an option for moving a file to the SD card.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

What are the commands to partition a 16GB card into 4 equal sections?
I use vista premium home ed.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

You need to go to Control Panel/System and Maintenance/Administrative tools/disk management.  From there you can format and partition your SD card.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I can format it but it wont give me partition options.  They stay greyed out. 

The only thing i get is the option to partition my physical drives


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

How long should it take a book to move over the the SD card?  I put my card in this afternoon and chose two books as a test - it has now been over 5 hours and neither one has made it over.  I have the SanDisc 4 GB


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

It should take less than 5 min...way less.  If it's over 5 min I think something is wrong.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

vg said:


> How long should it take a book to move over the the SD card? I put my card in this afternoon and chose two books as a test - it has now been over 5 hours and neither one has made it over. I have the SanDisc 4 GB


I have done it many times and we're talking between 1 and 2 seconds.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes it does it right away. . you can watch it on Content manager.  I'd do a reset and try again. . . .sounds like you froze.

ann


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

All it takes is asking the question - I checked and saw that it still looked like nothing had happened - went to my home page and back to the content manager - and everything had moved over!  From that point on, the transfer happened just as quickly as moving from Kindle to Amazon memory.  I hadn't realized that the books I put on the card would still show on my homepage though, I was trying to leave it in permanently and just move books to it when I was done so they would be available, but hidden.  I have 10 home pages now, and Emerson is starting to look cluttered.  I hadn't cared much about having files added, but now I'm on the bandwagon with everyone else...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's helpful to know, and not completely intuitive, that with Content Manger you can set it to see Kindle only, SD card only, or Amazon only.  When you do a soft or hard reset it defaults to showing all.

On the home page you'll see everything on Kindle or SD and you can't further sort them out except by Title, Author, or newest.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It's helpful to know, and not completely intuitive, that with Content Manger you can set it to see Kindle only, SD card only, or Amazon only. When you do a soft or hard reset it defaults to showing all.
> 
> On the home page you'll see everything on Kindle or SD and you can't further sort them out except by Title, Author, or newest.
> 
> Ann


I just ordered an SD card so I could store non-amazon books on it to declutter my home page. Can't do that, huh? So SD cards are really just for overflow?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I also have heard that if you move it from main memory to the SD card, that it indexes it again, but I don't know for sure.  That could cause things to slow down a little, for a while.

The only way to keep it from showing up on the Home Page is to remove the SD card.

Make sure to turn the Kindle off before removing the card, though!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I also have heard that if you move it from main memory to the SD card, that it indexes it again, but I don't know for sure. That could cause things to slow down a little, for a while.
> 
> The only way to keep it from showing up on the Home Page is to remove the SD card.
> 
> Make sure to turn the Kindle off before removing the card, though!


Thanks. My card just arrived, but I think I'll wait until the weekend to play with it. I'll check back here before I do anything because I know I'll forget by then.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I have 18 pages of books, only four ("books" not pages) of which are periodicals that are updated daily. I keep ALLLL the books on my SD card whether from amazon or anywhere else, and only keep the book(s) I am currently reading, and the periodicals, like Amazon Daily on Skinderella herself. It shows as less than one page 
Here's how:
Since there's no way to choose to view only Skinderella, or only the SD card -unless in management mode (or whatever it's called) I do something a little tricky. I took the back off Skinderella, pushed the SD card so it wasn't "in" but was still in the slot, and replaced the back. Now all I see are the items on Skinderella. If I want to see what's on the SD card, put new books on the SD card or move my next book to read from the card to Skinderella, I just remove the back, push the card in, and voila. When I'm done I repeat so that Skinderella wont see the card again. Doing this allows me to always have my card, i.e. library with me, and with just a few steps it's there for me to see and do what I'd like. As always, make sure your Kindle is off when removing the back.

If anyone knows why this is a bad idea, pls chime in. As far as I know I'm not harming my SD card, but some of you Kindle techies may know more than I.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Cat, I like that idea!  If no one has any reason to avoid it, I think I just may "copy Cat"


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I had tried that but thought I could not leave it out far enough and still get the back on.  I now have an M Edge and can put my SD in it.  Only problem it is hard to get the Kindle out of the M Edge.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a good idea (without bad ramifications, as far as I know) for those who prefer the streamlined home page.  For me, it's too much work to keep doing that.   I move books I've read, or books I may not get to for awhile (some of the freebies, for instance) to my SD card, but more to make sure I keep plenty of space in Kindle memory than anything else, 'cause I have a *lot* of samples on Serenity that start taking a lot of room after awhile (somewhere close to 300 at last count!   ).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree with Steph.  I consider having to take the back of the Kindle as a faiure.    I've done it twice for hard resets and once more when I got my 2GB SD card and installed it.  Other than that I leave it in the case and don't play with anything on the back side!  It's worked for me.  True, I have a home page showing stuff both in main memory and on the SD, but the biggest problem is my plethora of samples and I wouldn't put them on the SD anyway so. . . .

I'll live with it until they update the software to have folders. . . . .surely they've gotten the message and that will come soon  

Ann


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I have to agree with Steph. I consider having to take the back of the Kindle as a faiure.


I understand the solution that's working for me so far isn't for everyone. But to consider it a "failure" to slide off the back (and actually _say_ that) I consider to be rather anal. Bravo to you, Ann, that you've "succeeded" in only removing the back three times. Guess I fail ... or whatever . However, I consider it a failure to not use whatever features are available to make one's use of a technical product more pleasant. But whatever game you play w/your technical devices that works for ya, gurl! *two thumbs up & a wink*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

P


Cat said:


> I understand the solution that's working for me so far isn't for everyone. But to consider it a "failure" to slide off the back (and actually _say_ that) I consider to be rather anal. Bravo to you, Ann, that you've "succeeded" in only removing the back three times. Guess I fail ... or whatever . However, I consider it a failure to not use whatever features are available to make one's use of a technical product more pleasant. But whatever game you play w/your technical devices that works for ya, gurl! *two thumbs up & a wink*


Maybe 'failure' was too strong a word.  But I meant, well, just _my _failure. . . . .I have this horrible habit of thinking a thing ought to work without me taking it apart. I KNOW that's not always going to be the case -- like I had to take the battery out of my cell phone yesterday -- but I guess I just hate it when things don't work right -- always makes me feel like maybe it's my fault, which, I know, is silly: If a thing is broken it's broken; if a computer needs reset, it needs reset. But I'll do it the soft way if I can. I think I'm scared I'll REALLY break it even though I know I won't. . . .I think. . . .

Also, my Kindle is in it's M-edge case and I don't have any desire to take it in and out more often than necessary -- to me it's actually kind of a pain -- so I'm willing to live with lots of stuff on my home page rather than take the card out. But, again, that's just me. . . .

I'd seen suggestions elsewhere that the SD reader be more accessible which I think would be great.

Sorry if my initial reply sounded snobby. . .not meant that way at all, I assure you!

ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still an advocate of the "Delete Everything" school. It's simple and elegant. There's nothing on my Kindle or SD card that I've finished reading. I deleted all the free books that I downloaded yesterday a little while ago. When I want to read one; it's only 30 seconds away. And I don't make backups. If it was free from somewhere once it will be again; it's just as easy to redownload the book as it is to transfer it via USB. That's my 3 cents. 

(My SD card is for music!)


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> P
> Maybe 'failure' was too strong a word.  But I meant, well, just _my _failure. . . . .I have this horrible habit of thinking a thing ought to work without me taking it apart. I KNOW that's not always going to be the case -- like I had to take the battery out of my cell phone yesterday -- but I guess I just hate it when things don't work right -- always makes me feel like maybe it's my fault, which, I know, is silly: If a thing is broken it's broken; if a computer needs reset, it needs reset. But I'll do it the soft way if I can. I think I'm scared I'll REALLY break it even though I know I won't. . . .I think. . . .
> 
> Also, my Kindle is in it's M-edge case and I don't have any desire to take it in and out more often than necessary -- to me it's actually kind of a pain -- so I'm willing to live with lots of stuff on my home page rather than take the card out. But, again, that's just me. . . .
> ...


Thanks very much for the kind reply and explanation .
I agree with you that something should work without having to remove parts that expose things like a battery. Better placement of the SD card among several (many?) other hardware and software improvements are desired by us both .
It _is_ a pain to remove the back, but until the software is updated to include folders, or some such solution that doesn't require removing the back to make the SD card visible/invisible, then because of my (our  ) love of the Kindle we go out of our way to make it work for us as best we can. Thanks again, Ann, for replying so decently to me.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I'm still an advocate of the "Delete Everything" school. It's simple and elegant. There's nothing on my Kindle or SD card that I've finished reading. I deleted all the free books that I downloaded yesterday a little while ago. When I want to read one; it's only 30 seconds away. And I don't make backups. If it was free from somewhere once it will be again; it's just as easy to redownload the book as it is to transfer it via USB. That's my 3 cents.
> 
> (My SD card is for music!)


_*GASP!*_







You ... you mean you don't like to imagine you're carrying an entire library at your fingertips?!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Cat said:


> _*GASP!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell...is that fainting or bowing?  (I do have a library in my hands...it's just seconds away...  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)




----------

